# Another Happy customer



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

All my bits arrived quicky, safe and sound.

Thanks again guys:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Alex :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just took the paperwork out, and noticed 'a little something for the Megane':thumb: :thumb: :thumb: your a star 

Thanks Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No Problem, I thought you may miss it so thought I would write it on the paperwork too... Let us know how you get on with it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it Glanz wax?

As i cant find Hartglanz on your site


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes it is 

Put it on - its like water then buff off when it drys (you will tell it goes white)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Johnny:thumb: 

Hopefully i'll get to try it this weekend (unless i'm on unpacking duty )


----------

